# New Pigeons



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi guys today i went to my local pigeon pet shop and bought 4 birds, i could not resist them i will post some pic`s soon. There are 2 west of englands and 2 pure white fantail cross, today when i got them out the box one of them escaped lol,it fly around with my birds then went i thought i lost it. When i came back home from my mom and dads house a neighbour of mine said it was sitting on there gate lol, so i went over and caught it good job it was dark. Iwas very happy about this, i think im going to get the other pair of west of england saturday if they still there.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice cant wait till pics


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BEST of everything, Paul! 

OF COURSE. we are looking forward to pictures!!

PHEW!!! So glad you were able to catch your "wayward" one!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Heart stopping for a moment and I'm happy it turned out ok.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

CONGRATS of the new pigeons!

I can't wait to see pictures!!!

-Hilly


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

congrats on your new family members! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool news Paul - glad you caught the escapee.
Can't wait to see pix.

How lucky you are to have a local pigeon pet shop! I am jealous. (but then again if I had one nearby I'd have 3x as many birds, lol)


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

So glad you have new birds! and caught your escapee!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They sound very pretty. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Pigeon Pet Shop*

Hi Paul,

Where is this pigeon pet shop is it in Walsall? I have an injured pigeon at home again.

So glad you have some lovely new additions to your clan.

Amyable


----------

